# OP7 ersatz



## Reto (29 Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Bei einer bestehenden Anlage sind 3 OP7 im Einsatz ... da Siemens den Support dieser jedoch eingestellt hat, wird ein Umstieg auf OP77 relativ teuer (4 Laptops mit WinCC nachrüsten)

Nun bin ich etwas am sondieren, was es für Konkurrenzprodukte gibt, welche einen ähnlichen Funktionsumfang haben ...

Die Mindestanforderungen:
*) Display mit einer grösse 4x20 (beleuchtet) oder identisch mit Graphik-Display
*) Ansteuerbar ab einer S7-300/400 CPU (Profibus)

Wenn möglich:
*) Kostenlose Konfigurationssoftware (Abgebbar für den Kunden)
*) Projektierung via PB ladbar
*) Ethernet-Schnittstelle (wär hübsch, jedoch kein kriterium)

Kennt jemand sowas?

Danke im Voraus
Reto


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Dezember 2006)

Seh dir mal die Geräte von Lauer an.

Die Projektierungssoftware ist IMHO kostenlos,
und was ein OP73 oder OP77 kann , können die billigsten Lauer allemal.


----------



## kolbendosierer (29 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

natürlich gibt es ein haufen anderer Anbieter. Aber ich glaube nicht, das es die Software bei anderen Herstellern für lau gibt. 
Du wirst dann eh die ganze Visuallisierungen neu Aufsetzten müssen.

Meinst du 4 WinCC Versionen oder 4 WinCC flex?


Robert


Edit:  UG war mal wieder schneller !!


----------



## Reto (29 Dezember 2006)

huhu ...



kolbendosierer schrieb:


> Meinst du 4 WinCC Versionen oder 4 WinCC flex?


WinCC Flex ... sorry


----------



## kolbendosierer (29 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

aber für was brauchst du dann 4x WCC flex?
Eine zum projektieren würde doch reichen,oder?

Hab mal gehört das man ProToolprojekte in WCC flex importieren kann. Gemacht hab ich das noch nie. 

Bei uns im Betrieb sind auch ein paar OP7 im Einsatz, aber wir haben noch n paar auf Lager. Ich hoffe die Teile halten noch ein paar Jahre.

Wenn nicht schau mal bei EBAY  


Bis dann

Robert


----------



## Maxl (29 Dezember 2006)

Reto schrieb:


> Die Mindestanforderungen:
> *) Display mit einer grösse 4x20 (beleuchtet) oder identisch mit Graphik-Display
> *) Ansteuerbar ab einer S7-300/400 CPU (Profibus)
> 
> ...



www.pro-face.de

AGP3000-Serie. Gibts von 5,7" bis 15" - nur Touch. S7-Anbindung serienmäßig über MPI oder Ethernet, für Profibus ist ein Adapter nötig. Projektierung kann über Ethernet geladen werden (MPI nicht möglich).

Eine "Lizensierung" der Software gibt es in dem Sinne nicht, sondern beim Bestellen eines Online-Kabels wird die Software mit passender Seriennumer mitgeliefert (wie es mit der Weitergabe der Projektiersoftware an den Kunden aussieht, da waren sich die Herren am Messestand auch nicht ganz einig , es sollte aber kein Problem sein, da man von Pro-Face auch einen universal-Code erhält, mit dem man die Projektiersoftware in jedem Fall installieren kann. Ein Online-Kabel hab ich zwar, hab es aber noch nie gebraucht, da die Erstinbetriebnahme über Ethernet möglich ist.

Die Geräte orientieren sich preislich in etwa am Siemens-Niveau, sind aber wesentlich leistungsfähiger (extrem mächtige Skriptsprache, wesentlich besseres Rezeptsystem, viele Multimedia-Spielereien).

Software ist gewöhnungsbedürftig aber ressourcenschonend.


Hab 13 Geräte der Vorgängerserie (GP2000) im Einsatz.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## PeterP (31 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
Siemens wird das OP7 und OP17 noch mindestens 10 Jahre lang liefern. D.h. du braust Dir im Moment noch keine Sorgen machen, wenn Du eine neue Anlage mit OP7 auslieferst. 
Erfahrungsgemäß werden die Preise für abgekündigte Produkte schrittweise angehoben. Irgendwann (ca. 2 Jahren) wird es sich rechnen auf´s Nachfolgemodell umzusteigen (inkl. neue Software WinCCflex).

Wenn Du aber planst auf ein neues HMI-Gerät umzusteigen so würde ich ebenfalls auch auf eine neue Programmierplattform umsteigen. In diesem Fall kann ich Dir Produkte empfehlen die mit Codesys (3S) oder PC-Works bzw. Multiprog (Phoenix Contact) programmiert werden


----------



## zotos (31 Dezember 2006)

PeterP schrieb:


> Wenn Du aber planst auf ein neues HMI-Gerät umzusteigen so würde ich ebenfalls auch auf eine neue Programmierplattform umsteigen. In diesem Fall kann ich Dir Produkte empfehlen die mit Codesys (3S)



Kluger Mann!


----------



## kolbendosierer (31 Dezember 2006)

> Hallo,
> PeterPHallo,
> Siemens wird das OP7 und OP17 noch mindestens 10 Jahre lang liefern. D.h. du braust Dir im Moment noch keine Sorgen machen, wenn Du eine neue Anlage mit OP7 auslieferst.


 
Ich dachte Oktober dieses Jahr is Schluß?!?!?!?
Es würden nur noch lagerbestände ausgeliefert und nix mehr gebaut. Hab ich da was falsch mitbekommen???


Robert


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (31 Dezember 2006)

kolbendosierer schrieb:


> Ich dachte Oktober dieses Jahr is Schluß?!?!?!?
> Es würden nur noch lagerbestände ausgeliefert und nix mehr gebaut. Hab ich da was falsch mitbekommen???
> 
> Robert


Stimmt. Aber Ersatzlieferung / Reparaturaustausch ist 10 Jahre gewährleistet.


----------



## kolbendosierer (31 Dezember 2006)

Na dann is ja alles in Butter auf .....


----------



## Sandman (31 Dezember 2006)

nur nochmal zur Info, das OP7, OP17 wird nicht mehr 10 Jahre neu zu bestellen sein. Es wird dafür garantiert das es 10 Jahre lang möglich ist für das Gerät Ersatzteile zu bekommen, bzw. ein Austauschgerät....neu zu bestellen ist es nicht mehr da es schon den Nachfolgetypen gibt.


----------



## Reto (31 Dezember 2006)

PeterP schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Siemens wird das OP7 und OP17 noch mindestens 10 Jahre lang liefern. D.h. du braust Dir im Moment noch keine Sorgen machen, wenn Du eine neue Anlage mit OP7 auslieferst.



Laut meinem Siemens-Vertreter ist es nicht mehr möglich neugeräte zu bestellen. Defekte Geräre können noch bis ende 07 repariert oder ersetzt werden. Weiter sei nichts gewährleistet.

Wozu ich 4 Lizenzen benötige für die Projektierung? 4 Mittarbeiter, 4 Notebooks ... darf ich ja nicht nur eine Lizenz haben *hust*


Problem ist auch, dass ich ne Anlage mit heute 3 OP7 habe. Diese soll um weitere 4 Displays erweitert werden. Da diese im Ganzen Haus verteilt sind und die selbe Projektierung beinhalten sollten, sehen wir uns danach um, dort 7 neue Displays einzusetzen. Dies um erstens ein System im Ganzen zu haben ... und zweitens diese auch möglichst Zentral die Projektierung aufladen zu können.

Gruss Reto


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (1 Januar 2007)

Reto schrieb:


> Defekte Geräre können noch bis ende 07 repariert oder ersetzt werden. Weiter sei nichts gewährleistet.
> Gruss Reto


Kann ich nicht ganz glauben.
Siemens garantiert Reparatur(-Austausch) noch 10 Jahre nach Abkündigung.
Dsa ist allerdings nicht ganz billig, und kann u.U. auch etwas dauern.


----------



## SINTRONICS (19 Oktober 2016)

*OP7-Ersatz vom Profi*



Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber Ersatzlieferung / Reparaturaustausch ist 10 Jahre gewährleistet.



SINTRONICS (www.sintronics.de) repariert OP's, tauscht diese gegen getestete und voll funktionsfähige Geräte aus oder beschafft Ersatzteile, teilweise sogar originalverpackt (in jedem Fall aber getestet)

Sogar Alu-Gehäuse (stabiler als das Siemens-Plastik) sind möglich.

Bitte einfach melden ...


----------

